# Monroe Piercing Advice!!!!! Rant!



## EyeCandyDiva

Okay ladies, I need your advice badly, I've been wanting to get a Monroe piercing for a couple of years now, even before they were widely popular. My best friend and I went to go get his naval pierced yesterday, and before you know it, I got my Monroe piercing...LOL. Now, I absolutely love it! It works with my hair and personality. My dilema is this I'm a secretary at a church, now 85% of the time, no one comes in my office, but it is still a church and do you all think that it's terribly unprofessional? I don't want to take it out but what could I do to cover it up? Today, I have a band-aid covering it up and I look crazy as hell. What should I do...just wear it and see what they say?




HELP!!!!


----------



## chameleonmary

can you perhaps use a bar with a clear tiny flat screw or clear ball? ive seen them when i was looking for one for my tragus... my gf wears one in her labaret piercing.

to be honest, i think if its small and sweet it should not interfere with your work! wear it, see what they say and if things dont look promising, try to work out a compromise!

i can tell you would pull it off SO well! go for it!!! i wish i could do a face piercing but for some reason i dont think i can putt it off, so i will torture my conch instead for my next piercing!


----------



## pinksugar

I think a clear bar sounds like a good idea! but I dont think even in a church that it would be unproffessional to wear jewellery there. thats my opinion anyway


----------



## Nick007

I think that it is okay to wear at church. They are not supposed to judge you.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I think it would be fine as long as it isn't huge.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it would be fine as long as it isn't huge. It's not huge at all...I have a standard ball right now, but once it heals I can get something smaller. I'll post a pick tonight.


----------



## CubNan

I would ask their permission. Perhaps I'm old fashioned but I don't think piercings, other than in the ears, and tattoos are appropiate for most places of business.

N


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

Originally Posted by *CubNan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would ask their permission. Perhaps I'm old fashioned but I don't think piercings, other than in the ears, and tattoos are appropiate for most places of business.
N

The only thing with that is I already have the piercing.


----------



## TheOpenRoad

Yeah, I'd say go for a clear one as soon as you can change it... but don't rush changing it because you don't want to damage the piercing. I just got my nose done and I am, too, a wearer of the band-aid at work (just retail). It sucks but it's only temporary... and why should you take it out if you just got it! I will be changing mine to a clear stud in like 2 months or a month, or whenever I feel it's ready.

I think in this day and age, there are so many people with tattoos and piercings that it really SHOULDN'T be an issue. It makes me mad that it still IS an issue. I feel like as long as you have a good personality, don't look like a slob, and are doing your job well... they shouldn't force you to comply to a certain dress code regarding piercings or tattoos. That's part of a person's choice, which is why they call it "Body Modification"... the piercing or tattoo becomes a part of you... making it almost discrimination for them to not want you to have it.

Oh well, good luck!


----------



## Dragonfly

I agree with CubNan - I hate facial piercings!

But facial piercings are so common that I don't blink at them anymore.

However, if you are in a place of business and you want to be taken seriously and assumed to be a professional, you might want to consider removing it.

Can't you remove it during the day and put it back for the evening or does the hole close up?


----------



## pinksugar

Caro, because it's so new, the hole would heal





With the clear studs, you really shouldnt be able to see the piercing very much at all, but it will take at least a few months before you should change it





Maybe you could ask if they have a problem with it and if they do reassure them that you'll keep it covered for now and change to a clear stud as soon as you can. Then at least they should appreciate your efforts to be work appropriate (although I still dont see why they should have a problem with it



Guess it depends how conservative they are.)

I'm looking forward to pics. Btw, your top is totally cute and I love your makeup today. I forgot to say earlier


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Caro, because it's so new, the hole would heal




With the clear studs, you really shouldnt be able to see the piercing very much at all, but it will take at least a few months before you should change it





Maybe you could ask if they have a problem with it and if they do reassure them that you'll keep it covered for now and change to a clear stud as soon as you can. Then at least they should appreciate your efforts to be work appropriate (although I still dont see why they should have a problem with it



Guess it depends how conservative they are.)

I'm looking forward to pics. Btw, your top is totally cute and I love your makeup today. I forgot to say earlier

Thank you so much, your insight on this is helpful. I didn't know what to do, I was thinking maybe I'd shoot the Pastor and my supervisor an e-mail.


----------



## AprilRayne

What's a tragus and a labaret?? I guess I'm not very up to date on my piercings! LOL


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's a tragus and a labaret?? I guess I'm not very up to date on my piercings! LOL A *labret* is one form of body piercing. Taken literally, it is any type of adornment that is attached to the facial lip (labrum). However, the term usually refers to a piercing that is below the bottom lip, above the chin.
The tragus is the small piece of thick cartilage that projects immediately in front of the ear canal.

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with CubNan - I hate facial piercings!
But facial piercings are so common that I don't blink at them anymore.

However, if you are in a place of business and you want to be taken seriously and assumed to be a professional, you might want to consider removing it.

Can't you remove it during the day and put it back for the evening or does the hole close up?

LOL..hate is such a strong word. I mean some piercing do take away from a persons face, but I don't think mine does, I'll post pics tomorrow. As far as professionalism, I understand what your saying, but for me this just a job...I LOVE it, but it's not my career. When I go back into Social Work, I'd definitely take it out.


----------



## Lissaboo

I honestly think it just depends on how conservative your church is..see I go to a church where people asked to see my tongue ring when i got it done after church so I know that here it would be no problem.But my personal belief is that a place of worship shouldnt judge and I'm sure they wouldn't shun you for a small piercing like that, and if they have an issue with it then I agree with the clear bar.I hope you don't have to hide it any longer lol even though its under a band-aid the mental picture of that piercing on you is amazing!


----------



## Nox

I think you shouldn't hide it. For one thing, it could hamper your healing process. For another thing, people are going to wonder what's going on if you show up with the band-aid. Eventually, you're going to have to not wear the band-aid, and they will see you have a piercing.

Of all the facial piercings there are, I think the Monroe is the cutest and least obstructive. People who don't stare intently at you will just think it's a beauty mole.

You can talk to the pastor (or whomever you need to) about it, and if they say it does cause a problem, switch to a clear retainer when you can. That way, people will really have to stare hard for a good fifteen seconds before they know a piercing is there.

I hope everything at work turns out okay. And really... since it's a church... they are not supposed to judge you.


----------



## Sirvinya

Perhaps get a clear one when you're healed to wear when you're at work. I think Monroe's are one of the least obvious of facial piercings.


----------



## rejectstar

I think a clear retainer would be your best bet. IMO, a Monroe is less likely to scream "OMG I HAVE A FACIAL PIERCING" than say your eyebrow, nose, or lip. It's unfortunate that people at your place of work would judge you because of that. I guess it depends on how conservative the church is, though.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

***UPDATED WITH PICS: It's the end of the day so here are some pics of my piercing...PLEASE EXCUSE my shiny face it's in the mid- 90's here in Charlotte and I'm ROASTING.


----------



## Bec688

EyeCandyDiva - It's so little! I don't think you need to cover it up at all, it's so cute!


----------



## Colorlicious

i think it's super cute! i dont see why u should have to hide it, they shouldnt judge you b.c of a piercing!


----------



## pinksugar

I agree. It's adorable on you. I love it


----------



## StrangerNMist

I think it looks gorgeous EyeCandyDiva, and you carry off the look incredibly well!

I honestly don't see what the big deal is about piercings, and why people flip out about it so much. I believe a person should do what they please with their body without somebody (professional and/or otherwise) having such a huge fit about it. It's not like you're hurting anybody. Plus, you're not covered in pierecings/tattoos, so I don't see what the huge deal is.

I also have to agree that church should be a place of non-judgement, but it's been exactly the opposite in my experience.


----------



## brewgrl

that is so small and adorable, that i am not sure you could be judged negatively with that! I mean, it's quite stunning on you!


----------



## BeneBaby

I think it is super-cute on you!! Keep it. It isn't vulgar on my opinion. Wait and see if anyone says anything about it.


----------



## suzukigrrl

You can still look professional with piercings! I work as a secretary in the financial district and I have tons of piercings. I dress and act professionally, and I have no problems. Piercings are so popular these days, a lot of professional people have them.


----------



## Khalia25

Girl, you look FABULOUS with your piercing. I don't think you have much to worry about. There are always going to be people who love or dislike one thing or another. Just check with the pastor, and if he has any qualms about it, just discuss what you can do to compromise. But honestly, I doubt it will be a big issue. I'm sure they see the FLY DIVA you are, and if anything, they'll probably just think....that's another fabulous look from Ms. Diva!


----------



## CubNan

EyeCandyDiva: Thanks for posting the pic. It's very sweet.

Now for the rest: I'm no opposed to piercings or tattoo on other people. However, when one makes a decision to have a "body modification" that is visable, one needs to understand that they may be putting obstacles in their way when it comes to employment. It's like any dress code. Sure, my "jeans" may be clean but my employer may decide that jeans are not appropriate for their work place and it's within their right to make that decision. Most banks will not allow for tattoos and piercings to be visiable. It's the manner in which they feel they want to be protrayed. Some of the more "hipper" retail stores may allow this sort of thing but you can't blame society for these standards. Whether you feel it's right or wrong, that's the way it is.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

UPDATE: I wore it to work today uncovered partly because I slept wrong and now my lip is a little swollen, so I'd look even crazier with a band-aid, no one said anything to me about it yet. I saw the Pastor(more than usual), the Youth Pastor, and a couple members. I also believe that since they are men, they most likely won't say anything, I know this sounds crazy well not really, but women tend to notice more, I mean we see everything and well some men...not so much. I think because it's small it'll be cool. I'm a fiancial secretary not an high level executive attorney, I think I'm good for now, I have 2 other people who I'm leary about but other than that, I can breath easy.

You ALL have be absolutely FABULOUS, I love all of your feedback, it was sooo helpful and it made me rest a lot easier.


----------



## KatJ

I know I'm coming into this thread late, but I love your monroe. I had one last year, and I miss it all the time! I hope things got cleared up, I think that if they can handle your hair, they can handle a little crystal. When I worked at a restaraunt the really strict owners actually ok'ed mine. But I had this one older guy freak out on me one day "oh my god, what is that thing"

But yeah, its super cute!


----------



## MissXXXrae

they have things called retainers that are clear and if they really dont like it try putting one of thse in while at work it will be less noticable, hope this helps


----------

